# After Paying 2nd VAC



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

How much they can take to grant After Paying 2nd VAC..............???


Please Suggest..............???


:frusty:


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Pls consider this instead of above.

How much time they can take to grant After Paying 2nd VAC..............???


Please Suggest..............???


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

*wonder...*



BHULLAR81 said:


> Pls consider this instead of above.
> 
> How much time they can take to grant After Paying 2nd VAC..............???
> 
> ...




your case is even longer than mine, I am waiting for more than 31 days now since the payment of the 2 VAC.. 

did you submit any sort of notification of circumstances change during this time ?... I am not sure if such a think may cause a delay..

did you send CO any emails during this long time of waiting the VAC2 ?

Which gsm team your application is handled by ?


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

seems Grant takes long time after VAC2 payment


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

AdamLib said:


> your case is even longer than mine, I am waiting for more than 31 days now since the payment of the 2 VAC..
> 
> did you submit any sort of notification of circumstances change during this time ?... I am not sure if such a think may cause a delay..
> 
> ...


Thanks for ur reply.

Circumstances are same.

No email sent to CO after the payment of VAC2.

My Application is being assessed by SA team as i got SS from SA(Adelaide).

Pls suggest what can be do................????


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello did you update CO via email and upload receipt of payment into immiaccount?

I did both of the above..View my timelines in signature

It doesn't take this long normally..


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> hello did you update co via email and upload receipt of payment into immiaccount?
> 
> I did both of the above..view my timelines in signature
> 
> it doesn't take this long normally..


plz guide how and where to upload the receipt?????


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

engineeroz said:


> Hello did you update CO via email and upload receipt of payment into immiaccount?
> 
> I did both of the above..View my timelines in signature
> 
> It doesn't take this long normally..




once I payed the VAC2, I uploaded the receipt to immiaccount, under spouse functional English, this was back 12 December 2016, this is already 32 days ago, also in payment section of the immiaccount it shows paid on 12 12 2016, but I didnt Email CO yet, its written in the PDF File they sent with the VAC2 Invoice that no emails should be replied to gsm team, just pay the VAC2 and upload the receipt....


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

BHULLAR81 said:


> plz guide how and where to upload the receipt?????


you can upload it under spouse/defendant section of your immiaccount profile, what i found from others old posts in this forum that some uploaded under "other" while the other some upload it under spouse functional English section..


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

AdamLib said:


> once I payed the VAC2, I uploaded the receipt to immiaccount, under spouse functional English, this was back 12 December 2016, this is already 32 days ago, also in payment section of the immiaccount it shows paid on 12 12 2016, but I didnt Email CO yet, its written in the PDF File they sent with the VAC2 Invoice that no emails should be replied to gsm team, just pay the VAC2 and upload the receipt....


How and where to see the VAC2 payment status in immiaccount.......?????


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

BHULLAR81 said:


> How and where to see the VAC2 payment status in immiaccount.......?????


to be more precise, you will not know the statues of the VAC2 , but you will know if the payment 4885 $ has been paid and received by the system or not, you will know if you already received the automatic reply email and also, in immiaccount profile you will find it under " manage payments" and the statues, shows "paid"

please let us know if you received your email


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

AdamLib said:


> to be more precise, you will not know the statues of the VAC2 , but you will know if the payment 4885 $ has been paid and received by the system or not, you will know if you already received the automatic reply email and also, in immiaccount profile you will find it under " manage payments" and the statues, shows "paid"
> 
> please let us know if you received your email


Thanks,

Now I got my payment status in immiaccount. It is showing that payment has made.

Email was received on same time when i made the payment.

Don't know why they are taking long time to Grant????? Is there any possibility to refuse .......?????


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

BHULLAR81 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Now I got my payment status in immiaccount. It is showing that payment has made.
> 
> ...


Dear BHULLAR81

Well, Its not usual to have such a delay to get the grant after VAC2 payment, Im waiting on fire just like you mate..

Possibility to refuse ??? No one knows!!! but from other posts of similar cases in this forum and other fourms,I didnt encounter any post VAC2 refusal cases, so this is a good talisman for me and you...

please let us know when you get your grant..


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

AdamLib said:


> Dear BHULLAR81
> 
> Well, Its not usual to have such a delay to get the grant after VAC2 payment, Im waiting on fire just like you mate..
> 
> ...


Sure

will update you


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

Visa Granted today 18.01.2017.


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

BHULLAR81 said:


> Visa Granted today 18.01.2017.



Immense congratulations to you BHULLAR81..:bounce::bounce::bounce:

so you almost waited for 3 months from payment till grant... really long time..

will let you know once my grant inboxed..


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

BHULLAR81 said:


> Visa Granted today 18.01.2017.


out of curiosity, what visa sub class you you applied ? SC 189? did DIBP verify any of your claims/ documents, job, etc before or after VAC2 Payment ?


----------



## BHULLAR81 (Jun 28, 2016)

AdamLib said:


> out of curiosity, what visa sub class you you applied ? SC 189? did DIBP verify any of your claims/ documents, job, etc before or after VAC2 Payment ?


No verification was conducted by DIBP...
It was 489 SA sponsored.


----------



## amir577 (Oct 9, 2016)

AdamLib said:


> to be more precise, you will not know the statues of the VAC2 , but you will know if the payment 4885 $ has been paid and received by the system or not, you will know if you already received the automatic reply email and also, in immiaccount profile you will find it under " manage payments" and the statues, shows "paid"
> 
> please let us know if you received your email


Hi

Can you please tell me after how many day you will be able to view your payment. i have paid it yesterday but i dont see any payment status under "manage payment" section


----------



## AC Sie (Jul 5, 2017)

*Long wait*

Hi guys.. just wondering if the waiting time after vac2 now is getting longer than before? I paid on May 19th and haven't got the grant until now.. how about the others?? 

AC Sie


----------



## amir577 (Oct 9, 2016)

AC Sie said:


> Hi guys.. just wondering if the waiting time after vac2 now is getting longer than before? I paid on May 19th and haven't got the grant until now.. how about the others??
> 
> AC Sie


Dude, Same here for me i paid on 15th may, and nothing


----------



## AC Sie (Jul 5, 2017)

Well.. what's wrong with them..
I know another member also wait from 28 April.. 
Please let me know when you get the golden mail..


----------



## sobhan (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi, i paid second vac in 25 May 2017 & still waiting


----------



## AC Sie (Jul 5, 2017)

Guys.. if you want to join whatsapp group for people who are waiting after vac2, please add the admin +<*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## kuma.raj (Aug 3, 2017)

*Hi,*

Did any one of you heard back from DIBP?
Received the GOLDEN MAIL?


----------



## kuma.raj (Aug 3, 2017)

*Hello*



AC Sie said:


> Well.. what's wrong with them..
> I know another member also wait from 28 April..
> Please let me know when you get the golden mail..


Did you hear from DIBP?


----------



## eabdollahi (Aug 30, 2016)

AC Sie said:


> Guys.. if you want to join whatsapp group for people who are waiting after vac2, please add the admin +<*SNIP*>
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*



Dude I have paid the VAC2 the day before yesterday, can you add me to the whats-app group?


----------



## AC Sie (Jul 5, 2017)

kuma.raj said:


> Did you hear from DIBP?


 Not yet kuma.raj.. if you're also waiting for grant after pay vac2 and want to join the whatsapp group contained people who are in the same situation, feel free to pm me.


----------



## fragman (Mar 3, 2015)

sobhan said:


> Hi, i paid second vac in 25 May 2017 & still waiting


I did my VAC2 payment 19th of April and still waiting...


----------



## Oracle.2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

CO contacted me on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.

What is next ? when would I get response from CO now ?

Regards.


----------



## PK007 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi,
Need your suggestion for VAC2 Payment and Change of Circumstances. I received email from CO on 16th Dec 2017 to make VAC2 Payment within 70 days. I guess they allotted 70 days because my baby's birth was expected on 10th Feb 2018 and I told them to include my new baby in same applicatiin before Grant. So for VAC2 payment the cutoff time is 24th Feb 2018. After consulting with experts, I did not pay VAC2 immidiatly after CO email because Change of circumstances were expected due to new Baby. Now Almighty Allah blessed me with a Baby boy yesterday on 18th Feb. 
So here my query is that I have to inform them for Change of Circumstances and VAC2 payment both and time is really short especially gor VAC2.
Please suggest for below scenarios;
1. Upload Change of circumstances 1022 form with Birth certificate first and then pay VAC2 fee before 24th Feb.
Or 
2. Pay VAC2 Fee first and then inform about Change of circumstances.
3. Make payment and notify change of circumstances together or in parallel.

Waiting for kind suggestion.


----------

